# DNR weekly fishing reports



## Unknown angler (Jul 28, 2019)

I finally ran into a Creel Counter. That was a first for me. It was at Ludington north pier two weeks ago. Young guy, super friendly, really liked his job. Dedicated too. It was nasty, pouring rain and he was there all day walking around the pier. 

I gave him accurate info


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

I noticed a non-descript gov't. car with the DNR logo on the door parked at one of my Fall spots last year, the mouth of un anmentionable. Some guy sitting in it presumably staying warm. A half-hour or so later as I'm fishing, he gets out and walks over, carrying something apparently to take notes, and starts talking about the fishing. We BS for a bit, he leaves. The following week, I see the NELP report and the spot and the setup I was using was mentioned, so I guess he was one of the guys involved with the weekly reports.


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

I instinctually lie when asked how the fishing was. I got a couple small ones but it was nice to be on the water. I rarely lie about anything else.


----------



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

When reporting to the creel clerk, report what you KEPT. 

If you catch and release, any quantity of fish you mention will get added to the Recreational Fisherman’s Total Allowable Catch plus a 40% mortality rate. 

For instance, you KEPT 2 lakers, but mentioned you released 10. What just happened? You just added 12 lakers plus 5 more for the mortality rate…so 17 lakers were added to the TAC for recreational fisherman. 

Shortly, the DNR will call a meeting and tell you they have a bunch of great options. Shorten your season, reduce your bag limit, or cancel the season altogether. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

